# Envio de 4 bits por radio frecuencia, distancia 15 m.



## zoniko (Mar 14, 2006)

El proyecto que tengo es un regador automatico, sin embargo el cerebro del circuito necesita estar en el interior del edificio y enviar por radio 4 bits control hacia afuera con una distancia aproximada de 15 metros  donde estara un receptor que por medio de un microcontrolador decidira que electrovalvulas activar y el tiempo que estaran activadas para una mejor distribucion de riego. Sugerencias?  (Nota: Todo el control ya esta hecho, solo falta la parte de radio para enviar los 4 bits y recibir de la otra parte los mismos bits.) Gracias!


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 14, 2006)

Bueno zoniko la unica forma que yo conozco de radiar datos digitales es modulandolos con señales analogicas, algo asi como PSK o QAM o alguna de sus variaciones, si no estoy mal ya mas de un micro posee modulos para estas tecnicas de modulacion digitales.


----------



## alexanderguida (Abr 25, 2006)

podrias utilizar un circuito transmisor de tonos por fm y en el receptor utilizar un decodificador de tonos Ht9170b y mandar los bits a un pic16f84 que controle reles y estos las electrovalvulas ( aunque deberias de tener un soft para el pic) yo en mi empresa uso este principio para controlar vehiculos


----------



## alexanderguida (Abr 25, 2006)

hola en electronica2000.com podes ver un transmisor fm de tonos y un receptor tambien creo que de ahi puedes empezar a experimentar y quiza yo pueda ayudarte con el tema de el HT.


----------



## vinho (May 3, 2006)

Te sugiero que uses la pareja TLP434A / RLP434A. Son respectivamente un transmisor y receptor digitales, que eusan modulación ASK y transmiten a 315, 418 o 433,92 MHz. El datasheet lo encuentras aqui: www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/L/P/4/TLP434A.shtml


----------



## Jorf (May 3, 2006)

No sabes si se conseguirá en Argentina?


----------



## zidaemon (Ago 3, 2006)

el rlp tlp no creo que los haya en argentina, en la pagina de la http://www.laipac.com/easy_434a_eng.htm solo tienen oficinas en mexico, africa y europa
Por cierto, en Mexico, de donde soy yo, no hay, hay que pedir en cantidad grande. en http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm los venden pero estan al doble de su precio de la distribuidora, ademas el llevarlos por mensajeria estaria $$$ evalua tus necesidades y posibilidades... Que tengan un buen dia ¡¡¡


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 2, 2006)

zidaemon dijo:
			
		

> el rlp tlp no creo que los haya en argentina, en la pagina de la http://www.laipac.com/easy_434a_eng.htm solo tienen oficinas en mexico, africa y europa
> Por cierto, en Mexico, de donde soy yo, no hay, hay que pedir en cantidad grande. en http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm los venden pero estan al doble de su precio de la distribuidora, ademas el llevarlos por mensajeria estaria $$$ evalua tus necesidades y posibilidades... Que tengan un buen dia ¡¡¡



Hola, yo quiero ocupar ese transmisor/receptor, pero en los links que puso no mencionan precios, sabe usted exactamente cuanto cuestan en méxico???

Saludos y gracias por los links


----------



## zidaemon (Oct 17, 2006)

Tienen un precio de 115 pesos mexicanos. (unos 12 dolares usd) puedes consultar en http://www.electronicaestudio.com/ventas_dep.htm, es una tienda mexicana. Ojala te sirva, Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 17, 2006)

zidaemon dijo:
			
		

> Tienen un precio de 115 pesos mexicanos. (unos 12 dolares usd) puedes consultar en http://www.electronicaestudio.com/ventas_dep.htm, es una tienda mexicana. Ojala te sirva, Saludos.



Hola, si ya encontré la lista de precios muchas gracias incluso mande ya pedir unos con un primo que vive en el DF en cuanto me lleguen les comento que tan buenos son.

Saludos


----------



## JMB (Jul 18, 2007)

Lo que quiero saber es si alguien a usado directamente este TLP y RLP ya que me paraece  
que tienen un poco de ruido, agradecería me dijeran como disminuirlo y también si se puede trabajar directamente con el UART de un microcontrolador para la transmisión de los 4 bytes sin ningún problema.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola, yo ya los use.
La solución es eliminar el ruido por software.

No se donde se origina el problema, pero después de 1 segundo sin emitir datos, el receptor comienza a interpretar ese silencio de manera extraña, manda a su salida un dato que no existe en su entrada. Por tal razón. Yo me vi en la necesidad de implementar bits de inicio y la constante transmisión de basura.

Explicado de otra forma, mi transmisor esta siempre emitiendo esto 101010101....

Y en cuanto le digo que emita un dato primero manda un bit de inicio me parece que utilicé casi 3Khz de frecuencia no rebasé el límite, entonces cuando ya quiero emitir un dato primero envió una secuencia de bits de inicio 01110 y luego mi dato de cuantos bits se desee.
Esta fue la única manera en que logre solucionar el problema.

Adjunto le mando un documento donde hice diagramas de flujo para cuando expuse mi proyecto, tal vez le den una idea de las secuencias a implementar.

Saludos

****
El adjunto es muy grande, mejor descárguelo desde http://files.filefront.com/Diagramas+de+Flujodoc/;8091192;;/fileinformación.html


----------



## picrocker (Jul 26, 2008)

En esta pagina pueden conseguir información de como utilizar los modulos:

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

Yo no los he probado todavia pero pienso utilizarlos para comunicar la PC con unos robots.


----------



## shibatoyan (Ago 30, 2008)

Yo los he probado en condiciones malas y son geniales, parecen de película por lo chiquitos que son, no los pude probar transmitiendo mis datos porque no puedo terminar mi proyecto con PIC, pero andan a mas de 150 metros de distancia reemplazando algunas de los tipo llaveros. Todo el truco está en la antena.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 30, 2008)

Justamente, yo te hiba a recomendar los módulos TWS y RWS. En Argentina salen entre $15 y $16. Son muy buenos, y junto con los HT12D y HT12E que son un decodificador y un codificador respectivamente, son infalibles. Estos CI tienen 4 entrada y 4 salidas, y 8 bit para la encriptación, o sea 256 conbinaciones diferentes que se seleccionan dejando al aire el pin o ponerlo a masa.

Cuanto el Decoder detecta la señal proveniente del Ecoder, en su salida correspondiente, se pone a 0 lógico.


----------



## waarfactor (Oct 12, 2008)

Saludos a todos, tengo un proyecto de una alarma y les comento que he comprado un receptor y transmisor que lo pueden ver en www.sparkfun.com; van Products: Wireless; y buscan WRL-07816 RF Link - 4800bps - 315MHz ; bueno les cuento que el pic manda la data (data de 8bist 00010001b) y pues no logro conseguir la transmision, alli abajo en Good AVR Tutorial hay un codigo que no de que trata creo que configura el UART del pic, alguien me podria ayudar a solucionar el problema. 
Un dato que unos colegas me han dado es que el circuito de transmision como receptor tienen que ir en placa aparte con una buena porcion de GND, y esta bien que use una antena de tarjeta inalambrica esa de color negro..
Gracias por su atensión.
AHHH una cosa importante sera necesario que con esos modulos que le comento arriba, use el codificador HT12E y el decodificador HT12D


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, les quería preguntar si saben cómo hacer para calcular la frecuencia del tren de pulsos que genera el ht12e, ya que lo tengo que sincronizar con otro dispositivo y en el datasheet no lo encontré. Si alguien sabe se lo agradezco de antemano, saludos!


----------



## Ferny (Ene 27, 2009)

Diego, espero que este datasheet te sirva: http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0051/0900766b8005134f.pdf Tengo el HT12E y el HT12D aunque todavía no me ha dado tiempo a probarlos...

Les comento que yo estoy desde hace unos días con esto, me compré unos transmisores/receptores de 433 y 315 MHz y he conseguido transmitir con ambas frecuencias vía serie a 2400 baudios desde un pic a una pc, separados unos 6 metros entre muros (lo hice dentro de casa )

En mi caso hice varias pruebas hasta que lo logré, en resumen:

- Si se detiene la transmisión o se envía un mismo nivel lógico durante mucho tiempo seguido, el receptor empieza a recibir basura.
- Si se envían continuamente datos sin pausas, al final el puerto serie se desincroniza y no se recibe información

Para solucionar esto, lo que hice en el pic fue hacer envíos de 4 bytes y esperar 5ms entre cada envío. De esta forma no se perdía ninguna trama, salvo cuando movía la protoboard para llevarla de un lado a otro (imagino que en un circuito bien soldado no debería pasar ). Tengo pendiende hacer un protocolo de comunicación con cabecera y comprobación CRC, se supone que eso ayudaría a descartar las tramas mal recibidas...

Espero que sea útil esta información...


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola ferny, mil gracias por ese datasheet, el que yo tenia le faltaban las ultimas hojas, asi que ahora me pondre ha realizar los calculos correspondientes. Muy agradecido, saludos!


----------



## RICARDO1 (Jul 6, 2009)

hola a todos primero que todo 
escribia para pedir ayuda contrui un transmisor y un receptor 
con 433 recibo y transmito sin problemas pero cuando conecto
un motor ( 220 ac) el equipo me funciona por unos segundos y luego se bloquea
pense que tenia un error en el programa pero lo pruebo con bobillos y trbaja bien 
y no se bloquea pero nesecito controlar un par de motores
creo que es el campo manetico pero coloque el receptor lejos de los motores y sigue 
pasando lo mismo
si alguien me podria dar algun consejo se lo agradesco mucho


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola ricardo1, te cuento que yo en una oportunidad meneje motores paso a paso, y el problema que me surgio fueron por los transitorios de conexion y de desconexion. Recorda que siempre que manejes motores, ya que estos tienen bobinados, aparecen picos de tension que pueden alterar el funcionamiento normal del circuito. Nose con que estas manejando la parte de control, seria bueno que nos dejaras el esquema electrico que estas usando asi podemos analizar un poquito mejor, y quizas podamos ayudarte mas concretamente. Saludos


----------



## RICARDO1 (Jul 10, 2009)

hola a todos

disculpa diego_eliasv estos son los planos

construi dos transmisores para probar pero el problema continuo


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola ricardo. Por lo que puedo ver, alimentas al motor por intermedio de reles, ahora una pregunta por que no lo veo en los planitos, les has colocado diodos en inverso a las bobinas exitadoras a los reles? por que este es un punto importante por los "ruidos" que se pueden generan en la alimentacion. Saludos!


----------



## RICARDO1 (Jul 13, 2009)

no los coloque porque el driver uln 2004 ya los tiene internos
un amigo profesor de la universidad del norte se le presento algo parecido
con una motor bomba me dijo que le cambiara
la antena bueno que puedo perde despues te cuento


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 14, 2009)

Bueno, podes probar con eso, sino revisa bien la fuente del controlador, que este bien estabilizada y filtrada, a mi me costo bastante y tube que colocar una bobinitas en la alimentacion asi la filtraba correctamente sino se me "descontrolaba" el micro. Suerte y saludos!


----------



## RICARDO1 (Jul 15, 2009)

hola te cuento que etenido un buen resulatado con la antena
lecoloque un alampre utp de 6metros enrrollado sobre un nucleo de aire
pero quisiera colocarsela de acuerdo a su frecuencia pero no mese los calculos
de antenas pero estoy buscando


----------



## entnico (May 27, 2011)

Tengo el mismo problema que no me transmite pero voy a hacer lo que vos decis que esté permanentemente transmitiendo espero que funcione sino que otra cosa me recomendas ya que soy nuevo en esto de la comunicación por ASK. La idea es comunicar dos pic por RF para habilitar una bomba  de fluidos a distancia. Desde ya muchas gracias y te pediría si podes mandarme los diagramas de como hiciste la secuencia de unos y ceros para que la vea ya que en el link que dejaste ya no lo encuentro gracias de vuelta bye!!!!







EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Hola, yo ya los use.
> La solución es eliminar el ruido por software.
> 
> No se donde se origina el problema, pero después de 1 segundo sin emitir datos, el receptor comienza a interpretar ese silencio de manera extraña, manda a su salida un dato que no existe en su entrada. Por tal razón. Yo me vi en la necesidad de implementar bits de inicio y la constante transmisión de basura.
> ...


----------



## kamisama (Mar 25, 2012)

HOla colegas, sumandome al post les comento que problema estoy teniendo.

En el trabajo nos compramos 2 autos a RC, nos dijeron que siendo de diferente marca iban a funcionar, pero los dos eran de 27mhz y tras intentar correrle la frecuencia al mio, terminaba con alcance medio y cuando estaban cerca los receptores se interferian.

Opte entonces por agarrar lo que tenia a mano.

El tx y Rx los mantuve usando el SM6135 y SM6136 o en la version original TX2-B, RX2-B
por lo que vi funcionan de manera muuuuy similar al HT12D/E, solo que no tienen direccion sino algunas mas salidas y entradas.

Las primeras pruebas fueron horrendas, llegando a obligarme a tocar el nucleo de la bobina sacandola de su calibracion de fabrica... tras intentar tirar todo a la basura, probe con un capacitor de 1000 sobre el RWS433 y comenzo a recibir datos, aumente el nro de capacitores a cerca de 10000uf y mejoro considerablemente.

Le añadi un diodo, resistencia y zenner para trabajar a una tension mas baja y mantenerla con el capacitor de 10000uf pero cuando esta un poco lejos (lease 3 o 4mts) la señal se vuelve intermitente... y la direccion comienza a golpetear porque como que se reinicia el receptor, he tratado de ajustar la bobina al maximo, pero los resultados no son mucho mejores con el metodo casero. agregue mas capacitores a las salidas de los motores, un diodo en la entrada de tension, bobinitas pero sigo teniendo problemas con el reinicio del RWS. Si por ejemplo le pongo una bateria independiente al modulo funciona de 10 sin reinicios... pero la pucha tengo 10000uf y ya es mucho bulto. Para alimentar al modulito sobre una base de 7,2v puse una R de 22ohms y el zenner de 5.1; las cuentas me dan como para que sea estable gastando 200mw (de todas formas no tenia otra opcion a mano que no sea smd).

El auto anda bastante bien (aunque queme en reiteradas oportunidades el Transitor de salida... tuve que desoldar todos y cada uno para revisar cual se quemo porque me agarro con pereza como para documentar como estaba compuesto el puende h y sus accesorios)... en fin... se me quemo como 6 veces, dado que siempre se quemaba un PNP as1300 en la ultima parte y siempre en direccion hacia adelante.

Probe con un BC558 que tenia y era re-triste... cero power, probe con otro que tenia y nada, nunca uso PNP en mis diseños (no se porque) asi que no tenia y tuve que recurrir al romper, encontre un BC327 que funciono pero queme los 2 unicos que tenia en las placas. Cansado de revisar y desoldar cosas, encontre uno en encapsulado TO-220 bien cojonudo pero que no entraba ni de casualidad en el PCB, lo puse y hasta ahora no se quemo.

Originalmente el auto es para 6v, pero consume MUCHO, y las recargables salen tibias calientes luego de dar 10min con sus 2300mah.

Como dije de esos 7,2v tengo disponibles para todos los circuitos 6,5 (el micro sm6135w tiene zenner incorporado) y 5,1 para el RX fijada con un zenner. Los transistores se quemaron cuando cambie la fuente de energia, yo supongo que porque las pilas recargables bajaban la tension cuando habia consumo de golpe y el pack de 7,2 no lo hace y por eso la corriente subio de golpe... siempre se quemo cuando dejaba de acelerar.

En fin, estoy atascado con estos modulos que no quieren funcionar con carga o cerca de los motores, porque el dato llega, obvio que no son ondas cuadradas super perfectas pero segun el oscilloscopio son buenas ondas... no lo pude probar con el motor funcionando para ver como la deforma... porque lo hace cuando hace fuerza en las pistas al fallo.


----------



## kamisama (Abr 20, 2014)

Bueno, estimados, se me ocurrio reflotar el auto a RC, lo habia dejado  tirado porque el motor empezo a fallar (el original ya se habia muerto) y  debido a un golpe (en una contienda con mi compañero Auto-Auto) el  engranaje quedo marchito.
En fin, salvando los problemas mecanicos  que adolece, lo puse en marcha, funciono un tiempo y se volvio a quemar,  como el transistor PNP era cojonudo, opte por desarmar sin mirar mucho  los otros 2 Transistores que parecian algo tener que ver, ya que venian  de la salida FORDWARD.
Lo raro era que ambos dos el C965 (seguro era  mio) y un MCS8050 eran NPN, bueno, como no queria quedarme a leer todo  lo que ya habia leido (porque me lo olvide y no soy de documentar muchas  cosas) desolde los mismos, mire el datasheet asi nomas y le mande BC548  con las patitas chuecas para que coincidan.
Cuando cambie el 1ero el  auto andaba muy lento para adelante y normal para atras. El siguiente  transistor (no determinado) porque parecia ser de la otra parte del  puente, se re-calentaba. Cambie el siguiente (8050) y el auto empezo a  ir para adelante, pero ya no iba para atras, mientras hacia las  pruebas... Se quemo.
Lo reemplace, poniendo de nuevo el C965, y  funciono un tiempo pero se sintio el olor a quemado, y finalmente  desisti de seguir con esto porque ahora que se cerraron las  importaciones conseguir cosas simples es dificil.

Dado que ya le  habia cambiado los modulos de TX/RX (jajaja no me acordaba porque lo  habia hecho hasta que lei este post) decidi tomar la decision mas  critica. Cortar todo, y dar por perdidas todas las modificaciones  hechas.

Bueno, al principio pensaba realizar el PCB en un  circuito experimental, pero me arriesgue a que la suerte decida por mi  (si mi impresora tomaba un papel de calgar sin arrugarlo). Probe el  SM6135 en el protoboard, recepcionaba las señales bien, le agregue un  capacitor cualquier a la entrada de ex RF y me decidi a realizar todo  con un L293. Ya habia quemado varios en proyectos anteriores y como  siempre me habia olvidado el porque.

Finalmente hice la placa, la  hice toda modular (por suerte) para conectarle los motores con  conectores y demas, y monte el RX, el SM6135 (me parecio genial que no  requiera ninguna cosa rara mas solo una R de 200k) y el L293. Nadie es  perfecto, la parte de masa me la olvide, y probe los 3 o 4 L293 que  tenia medio bordos, pensando que eran muertos (algunos si lo eran) pero  no. Le puse masa y ahi empezo a funcionar.

Cuando el vehiculo  finalmente toco tierra, me aparecieron las siguientes vicisitudes, el  SM6135 se calienta (estoy exactamente 200mv por debajo de la V normal) y  tambien el L293. Pense que el SM6135 no tiene motivos para calentarse  asi que revise todo, me canse de leer paginas y diagramas con  anotaciones chinas y no encontre nada. Deje el vehiculo conectado largo  rato y era una constante asi que no era que necesitaba una R entre la  salida y el L293.
El L293 fue la mayor decepcion, ya que no pasaban  ni 2minutos que el vehiculo se moria, por suerte la muerte era causada  por OVERHEAT y no por BURNonPROCESS, entonces el L293 se reanimaba  cuando el vehiculo iba rapido o cuando lo dejaba un rato enfriarse. Hice  la tipica que figura en internet de montar 2 L293 (uno arriba del  otro)... acto desesperado porque la placa me habia quedado muy linda y  ya eran las 2 de la mañana. La siguiente opcion era usar un RELE con lo  cual tambien me puse a diseñar el circuito para que funcione  conjuntamente con el L293. Naturalmente parecio funcionar pero solo me  dio unos segundos mas.

Sin embargo este dato, curioso confirmo  este hecho, y el razonamiento de que el Auto viajaba bien cuando estaba  frio, me hizo pensar que el problema no era que el L293 tiene una  corriente muy baja de manejo (600ma) sino temperatura. Le agregue como  pude los diodos que calcule solo para deribar a VCC2 (ya que el L293D  incorpora los diodos de proteccion). Y LE AGREGUE un DISIPADOR DE  MOTHERBOARD, si... si... si... no habia forma de meterlo asi que lo puse  de costado, lo pegue con la gotita y en el medio le puse un poco de  grasa sobre el chip.

El invento funciono, y muy bien... pude  maniobrar el vehiculo hasta que me aburri, aunque el enorme peso del  disipador sobre el chip hacia que cada vez que se estrellaba el micro se  salia del socket (por suerte no fui amarrete y a todo le puso zocalo,  ja-ja-ja, de haber sido mas rata hubiese sido una decepsion).  Efectivamente el calor se transmitia por el disipador muy bien y cuando  se iba muriendo bastaba con ir rapido y derecho para evacuar ese calor.

Finalmente  en lo que a electronica se refiere quedo ahi, me parece que muy bien, y  el PCB muy chiquito (igual tamaño al original me quedo). Lo unico malo  es que no me decido si el funcionamiento actual es el adecuado (es el  mismo que tenia siempre), porque tanto leer los datasheets me parece que  desactivar ENABLE cuando no se aprieta FORDWARD/BACKGUARD tambien seria  una gran solucion ya que evitaria que la corriente que genera el motor  cuando esta libre pase por el IC para frenarlo, si ENABLE estuviera BAJO  la salida seria de alta impedancia y el motor en lugar de frenar  bruscamente (se mueve el vehiculo por inercia) lo haria lentamente... es  decir libre y solo por el terreno o fricciones. Seria RARO verdad? pero  tambien mejoraria el manejo de la corriente/calor. Pense en usar TURBO  como freno. 
Pero tambien se que no es normal que los motores esten  libres, y seria un coche raro menos violento y generando menos calor, no  vi en la web algo similar, salvo los que usan PWM otros motores sobre  ENABLE, asi que lo voy a dejar para cuando este aburrido (me da mucha  lastima modificar mi pcb porque quedo lindo y esto representaria unos  chanchullos por abajo)

Y ya no tengo problemas de reinicio, solo  cuando no tengo suficiente poder, el L293 calienta mas, porque creo que  calienta cuando soltas los comandos, como dije porque la corriente pasa  por el IC (dado que el motor sigue girando por el peso del chasis y su  inercia) generando una V, tendria que pasar a VCC2 por mis diodos pero  quien sabe, se reparten el trabajo. Le agregue un cap de .1uf a esta  salida tambien.

En fin, la siguiente es usar un Microcontrolador  en lugar de los RX2 TX2 chinos que son geniales pero no se consiguen. Ya  lo habia probado incluso con bluetooth pero no siempre llega todo bien y  necesito un android para probar bien el concepto, con hyperterminal era  aburrido. El PCB lo tengo, ya lo voy a volver a probar pero espero  tener otro chasis motor y caja porque este esta medio frito... pero va a  salir a las pistas de nuevo por un tiempo.

Saludos a todos y felices pascuas


----------

